# Steuersatz: welchen Steuersatz fuer BERGWERK Mercury?



## Eisenfaust (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.

Beim erwerb eines Bergwerk-Rahmens ist man auf einen Steuersatz angewiesen, der eine breite Auflage hin zum Steuerrohr benoetigt. Der einzige Steuersatz, der in Frage kaeme, waere der ACROS AH-6, nur ist der etwas zu teuer und in meinem Umfeld (also Mainz, Wiesbaden, Frankfurt) ist niemand, der schnell mal Ersatzteile liefern koennte. 
Ich habe einen funkelnagelneuen Ritchey Scuzzy Logic WCS. Aber dessen Auflageflaeche ist leider etwas schmal und das sich verbreiternde Steuerrohr des Bergwerks laesst etwas Stirnflaeche frei. Schmutz, Wasser, Dreck, Korrosion haben also ein leichtes Spiel.

Welche Steuersaetze fahrt Ihr? Ich habe mir einen Kris-King angesehen und bei diesem stellt sich die gleiche Frage wie mit dem Ritchey. Ich weiss leider auch nicht, mangels erfahrung, ob es wirklich was ausmacht, wenn die Steuersatzlagerschalen die Stirnflaechen nicht ganz deckeln.

Ausgehend von guten Lagern und den passenden Auflageflaeche ist der Markt der Steuersaetze duenn gesaet und man darf einen Batzen Geld fuer fragliche Qualitaet ausgeben. Acros ist zwar namentlich gut, Kris King hat aber in der Vergangenheit einfach durch eine durchdachte Produktpolitik gezeigt, dass der Steuersatz sein Geld Wert ist.

Verratet mir doch bitte, was Ihr so an Euren Bergwerk Rahmen fahrt. Vielleicht presse ich mir ja doch den Ritchey WCS drauf, wenn ich nur die Stirnflaeche versiegeln kann ...

Gruss 
Eisenfaust


----------



## carloz (10. Dezember 2003)

@Eisen:

Also ich kann dir jetzt nur sagen, dass ich einen Xtacy (oder wie man dette schreibt) hab. Müsste mal genauer nachsehn, und dann sag ich dir bescheid 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (10. Dezember 2003)

@Eisenfaust,

ich fahre den Steuersatz Acros AH 02, der wiegt knapp 80g. Der hat ein Schrägkugellager mit ner speziellen Dichtungstechnik und außerdem eine sehr niedrige Einbauhöhe. Das Problem wird sicherlich der Preis sein. Der AH 04 wiegt an die 110g. Einen AH 06 kenne ich nicht.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. Dezember 2003)

@NoMercy

Der ACROS AH 6 wurde im Novemberheft des Mountain-Bike Magazines getestet und mit 88 Euro beziffert. Ich habe in meinem Schrank einen funkelnagelneuen Ritchey WCS liegen, bei dem sich vermutlich das oben beschriebene Problem ergeben wird. Mein Bruder hat sich einen Bergwerk Mercury Rahmen zugelegt, aber gleich den Ritchey verbaut.

Steuersätze sind, je nach Fahrweise, Verschleißteile. Ich bin immer noch im Hader mit mir selber, ob ich mir wirklich einen Rahmen zulegen soll, bei dem 80% aller verfügbaren Steuersätze (ob nun gut oder schlecht) außen vor bleiben. Wenn man Exklusivität über eine solches 'Stilmittel' haben muß, dann bitte, es scheitert jedoch an meinem gesunden Menschenverstand.

Ich habe auch ein wenig im Netz gestöbert und bin bei den meisten 'Verdächtigen' nur auf FSA, Roox oder Ritchey Steuersätze gestoßen, Acros scheint man nicht immer im Portfolio zu haben.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## chris84 (10. Dezember 2003)

warum hast du so nen huddel mit Korrosion etc? hast du einen Bergwerkrahmen schonmal an einer Stelle, an der kein Lack war rosten (oxidieren) sehen? 
Also bei mir oxidiert (nach über einem Jahr selbst bei einsatz im versalzenen schnee) nix. Weder am Steuerrohr noch unterm Tretlager, wo ein Steinchen an der Kante den Lack weggeschlagen hat. Das Alu wird dort matt, mehr passiert nicht.  kritisch wirds, wenn sich die Pulverbeschichtung löst, dann dringt wasser ein und es oxidiert. Dort wo es abdrocknet passiert nix, Bergwerkrohre sind schließlich kein 0815 Alu, sondern eine Legierung, bei der sicherlich auch wert auf Oxidationsfestigkeit gelegt wurde (oder, Anthony??)

Also ich fahre im moment noch nen billigen, der aber schon total am ende ist, hat vielleicht 15¤ gekostet. Ein kumpel fährt FSA am Mercury, ohne Probleme. und ich werd mir entweder den Richtey WCS (was willste denn dafür haben?  ) oder den FSA Orbit II nehmen. Beide mit gedichteten Industriellagern (Angular contact bearing, werden produziert von TH Industries). Wenn dann das Lager übern Jordan ist, werd ichs einfach austauschen. Kostet ja dann net die welt.
Also ich würd mal behaupten, du kannst in deinem Mercury jeden Steuersatz fahren! Die von dir genannten Bedenken hab ich bis jetzt noch nirgends gehört. 

MFG
Chris


----------



## Lumix (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich kann nur für das LSD sprechen. In der Tat hast Du Recht, wegen des sehr hochwertig gefertigen Steuerrohrs  , ist die Auflagefläche sehr großzügig.
Anbei zwei Bilder von meinen LSD-Rahmen. Der Silberne hat einen Acros AH-02 eingebaut, der dort PERFEKT passt (Lob an BW). Dieser Steuersatz ist superleicht  http://www.acros.de/html_deutsch/products-innen-ah02.html



Der andere LSD hat einen CaneCreek C1 eingebaut (hat mein Händler nicht so toll beraten :-( . Der C1 wiegt wegen der Stahlschalen leider 159g  

http://www.canecreek.com/site/product/headset/07_c2.html

Ob ich den Canecreek wieder ausbaue und durch einen Acros ersetze, muss ich noch entscheiden.


----------



## Lumix (10. Dezember 2003)

...


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute.
Ich will mich jetzt weder geschlagen noch erneut kämpferisch geben. Mich hat etwas verwundert, daß ca. 20% aller angebotenen Steuersätze am Markt eben eine entsprechend breite Fläche haben, um die Stirnseiten der Bergwerk Mercury Rahmen-Steuerrohre komplett abzudeckeln. Bei einem Ritchey WCS schaut eben der 'Rand' etwas über, mein Bruder fährt jetzt einen Bergwerk mit einer solchen Konstruktion.

Nebenbei möchte ich aber sagen, daß von den 20% passenden Steuersätze sicher mal die Hälfte sicherlich wegfällt, weil die Lager eben nicht dem Wert des Rahmens entsprechen - auch wenn Steuersätze Verschleißteile sind.

Ich sehe, rege Diskussionen erhöhen das Entscheidungsmoment ... da die heißgeliebten Kris King Steuersätze theoretisch das gleiche Problem haben wie der WCS von Ritchey, denke ich impliziert dies daß es gar nicht so schlimm sein kann.

Vielen Dank für Euere Beiträge.

Gruß
Eisenfaust


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. Dezember 2003)

Habe einen Chris King an meinem Mercury und kann mit dem "Überstand" des Steuerrohrs gut leben.

Mein CK ist von 1996 und hat schon mehrere Gabeln und einen Rahmen überlebt.

Wolfgang


----------



## XC_Freund (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich benutze den WCS und kann mit dem rein optischen Mangel leben.


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Dezember 2003)

ein bergwerk verlangt förmlich nach einem chris king - warum gibst du es ihm nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (11. Dezember 2003)

Korrekt, ich baue meines über den Winter neu auf und ersetze den WCS durch einen King, einfach nur so.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (11. Dezember 2003)

@ all, 

die Fa. Acros hat für die Steuerrohre von Bergwerk den AH 02 und AH 06 Steuersatz angepasst. Deswegen sehen die auch so "verdammt" gut aus! 
Korrosion im Bereich des Steuersatzes muß man nicht befürchten, denn da ist immer eine große Menge an Schmierstoff vorhanden. Eine Oxidation des Aluminiums entsteht nur bei längerem, ungeschütztem Kontakt mit Luftsauerstoff. 

@ lumix, 

Dein Bergwerk hat, wie ich das so sehe, den richtigen Platz im Leben bekommen... direkt im Bett!! 
Tja, da müssen Frau und Kinder eben auch mal ein wenig nachsichtig sein!!! 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Dezember 2003)

@ XC freund

gut


----------



## Lumix (11. Dezember 2003)

Man(n) muß eben Prioritäten setzen.
Nur muß ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mit zweien auch nicht fertig werde.

                  


Grüße ans Team

Hey, wie machen die die Praktikanten?


----------



## Eisenfaust (11. Dezember 2003)

Warum paßt BERGWERK nicht einfach das Steuerrohr den gängigen Steuersätzen an? Ist Kris King so schlecht? oder ist der Acros denn so überragend? Acros ist mir zu teuer und er sieht nicht wirklich so 'verdammt' gut aus.

Ich denke, ich bleibe dann eben beim WCS - oder überlege mir in letzter Minute noch, einen anderen Rahmen zu beschaffen. X-tasy sieht auch nicht schlecht aus ...

Lieben Gruß,
Eisenfaust


----------



## AnthonyXIV (12. Dezember 2003)

@ Eisenfaust, 

die Fa. Acros liegt nur 20 Autominuten von Bergwerk entfernt und wir arbeiten seit Jahren zusammen! Die Qualität von Acros ist auch über Jahre hinweg sehr gut.
Das gute Aussehen des Steuersatzes bezog ich auf den vollendeten Übergang, der auch einen sehr guten Kraftschluss zur Folge hat. Was WCS angeht, kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen. 

Chris King ist natürlich nicht schlecht... das habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet.
Das Argument "zu teuer" ist relativ, denn ein Chris King ist bei dem Aspekt ja wohl das höchste der Gefühle. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (12. Dezember 2003)

_(... einiges geloescht) 

Bitte waehle eine andere Tonart, wenn du hier deinen Kommentar abgeben willst ...

Danke und Gruesse, rikman_


----------



## Rabatz99 (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 
habe mittlerweile den dritten steuersatz drin, den ersten von Bees zu schanden (lagerdefekt nach ca 2TKM) gefahren, den zweiten von ahead (500km) hatte regen in eine braune röchelnde suppe verwandelt...
Seit nunmehr 5TKM ein FSA Orbit XLII drin, einmal nachgestellt und bis dato vergessen, vielleicht eine alternative for you?
Gruss Rabatz


----------



## chris84 (12. Dezember 2003)

der FSA Orbit XLII scheint ja ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Wenn ich das bei meinem Händler richig überblickt habe, müsste der die gleichen ACB -Lager wie der Ritchey WCS haben. Ich meine der Ritchey wäre allerdings ein kleines bisschen Teurer, dafür gefällt er mir besser.

Für einen von beiden werd ich mich anfang nächsten Jahres entscheiden müssen. Nach dem Winter fliegt das jetzige Billigteil raus.

MFG
Chris


----------



## Eisenfaust (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Chris.

Überlege Dir das gut. Ich habe in meinem alten Rahmen mitlerweile den dritten Steuersatz eingebaut. Dachte, es geht auch günstig - Pustekuchen! Den Ritchey WCS bekommt man für knappe 43 Euro (bei mir um die Ecke will die Bike-Apotheke immerhin noch 80 Euro).

Der WCS ist schön und man bekommt fast üeberall Ersatzteile, das ist für mich sehr wichtig, denn ohne die Arbeit gerechnet ist ein Lager billiger als ein neuer Steuersatz.

Obwohl ich meine Bedenken habe und ahtte, ob der WCS am Bergwerk denn auch 'schön' aussiht, denke ich, daß mit diesem Steuersatz eine gute Wahl getroffen werden kann.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. Dezember 2003)

Lieber AnthonyXIV.

Sag mir bitte, welchen Unterschied bis auf das Gewicht beim Acros H06 und Acros H02 vorliegen? Einabuhoehe? Welcher baut denn flacher und in welchen faben kann man diese erhalten?

Preislich werden Acros H06 und H02 gleich gehandelt, der H02 ist wohl sehr viel leichter, was mich nicht gerade begeistert (bin kein Ultra-Leichtbau-Fan).

Ich danke Dir im voraus,
Eisenfaust


----------



## rAdrenalin (15. Dezember 2003)

@ Eisenfaust
Ich bin zwar nicht AnthonyXIV, erlaube mir aber trotzdem stellvertretend für ihn deine Frage zu beantworten ;-):
Hier die Detailbeschreibungen von AH02 und AH06:
Steuersatz            AH02                AH06
Stapelhöhe           24mm               27mm
Untere Bauhöhe   11,2mm            13,3mm
Ansonsten unterscheiden sich die Steuersätze noch in der Dichtungsart - der AH02 ist einfach mit einem O-Ring gedichtet, der AH06 hat drei O-Ringe. Auch wenn du's nicht wissen wolltest zur Information noch der Gewichtsunterschied: AH02: 88g, AH06: 106g.
Es gibt sie in den Farben Schwarz, Rot, Blau und Gold (nicht AH06).
Wenn noch weitere Fragen bestehen gibts auch noch die Homepage direkt unter www.acros.de

@lumix: "uns Praktikanten" gehts hier gut, danke der Nachfrage! :-] Allerdings bin ich inzwischen der einzige, Lutz alias HTX hat sein Praktikum schon beendet. 
Ansonsten macht es aber sehr viel Spaß hier zu arbeiten und ich kann euch sagen - der Slogan "Faszination des Rahmenbaus" stimmt absolut, ich erfahre es gerade selbst...

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.
Tausend Dank fuer die Information. Sie war wertvoll, auch mit dem Gewicht  Ich werde mich wohl eher fuer einen AH06 entscheiden, irgendwie macht er den robusteren Eindruck. Herzlichen Dank fuer die schnelle Information.

Uebrigens: Gold ... die Farbe Gold ist keine 'heraldische' Farbe, das heisst, dass ein blaubluetiges Wappen niemals Gold als Familienfarbe fuehren wuerde  Deshalb: lieber Schwarz, Weiss oder Rot ...
Wie kann man sich einen goldenen Steuersatz ans Rad bauen? Faehrt der Fahrer dann auch mit Kaftan und Benzinschlauch und einer Garde Leibwaechter Downhill?

Gruss Eisenfaust


----------

